# Love My Outback



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a relative who recently bought a new Rockwood Roo. Although it's a nice unit and I'm proud for them, it was weird...I could NOT wait to get back home and get in my Outback in the front yard!! LOL. They have a wonderful unit and I'm glad we all have choices . Like I said, I'm very very proud for them. But I'm even more proud that I decided to get the one that we fell in love with when we walked in the door...
The Outback.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice sermon, rev!


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Preachin' to the choir. Yeah, Preach on!!

drifter


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Mrs. Reverie and the little Reveries went with me to the RV show this winter. After spending four hours going in and out of every travel trailer configuration and construction imaginable we all agreed that we didn't see anything that made us want anything other than our Outback. That says a lot, I think.

Reverie

(continuing to preach to the choir...)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree. I saw 2 Outbacks last summer and then spent 9 months looking at trailers online and in person. As much as we joke around that we bought a Outback because we love this forum, thats crazy. We bought the Outback because it is quality and it is what we want. The Forum, thats a real big bonus.









Outback 28 RSDS 19,000

Mods...500 and counting

TV mods.....2000 and counting

Friends on this forum....Priceless.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Brothers, can I have an AMEN?!

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Amen


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

amen


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I say AMEN Brother!Amen!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Amen, my brethren. If you have fallen short and lusted after another RV, but found yourself happily back in your Outback, come on down to the bath house and wash your inequities away! LOL


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It is the same for me. I like to window shop at the RV shows.... I think the main reason is that it gives us re-insurance that we made the right choice

Outbacks









Thor


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Or ideas for other mods!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thor said:


> It is the same for me. I like to window shop at the RV shows.... I think the main reason is that it gives us re-insurance that we made the right choice
> 
> Outbacks
> 
> ...


Uh, I don't know if I should admit this, but we've NEVER been to a RV show. (gasp!)







Although we did do a LOT of TT shopping before deciding on the Outback.
You guys are what gives us the reassurance that we made the right choice.









We do go to the boat show every year though - been to at least a dozen boat shows.







I know...I know...
What can I say? We're a little kooky.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Same here!!!!








We Walked thru dozens of units until...
We walked into the pure light that is OUTBAACK!!!!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

mjs518 said:


> We walked into the pure light that is OUTBAACK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen our brother, you have been OUTBACKED!!!


----------



## macco (Apr 21, 2005)

Our Outback is like the Cadillac of travel trailers. We love it.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mama won't let me go to the RV shows anymore!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Mama won't let me go to the RV shows anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the case, and with ALL the water you guys have over there, that's why you need to start frequenting the boat shows now.







You all like swimming, right?


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> We bought the Outback because it is quality


I wonder here my quality went?







Fix-it punch list was 7 items long. Hopefully they'll get 'em done and I won't have any more problems! LOL!


----------

